# نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا



## candy shop (26 مايو 2008)

عـن القديـس يوحنـا الذهبي الفـم : لا شيء أفضل من الأخلاق الصالحة ، ولا شيء ألذ من الأدب . ولا شيء أكثر جاذبية من الحشمة. فلو أن أحداً لازم هذه الصفات في الزواج لوجد لذته الحقيقية . ففتشـي قبل كل شيء عن زوج لإبنتك يكون عاقـلاً ومناصراً لها. إنك ترغبين في تركيب رأس للجسد وأن تعطيه ابنة لا أسيرة، فـلا تطلبي مالاً ولا شهرة في النسب أو عراقة في الاصل. فإن هذا كله قليل الأهمية، لكن اطلبي التقوى والوداعة والعقل الثاقب ومخافة الله إن كان يهمك مستقبل ابنتك وحياتها مع زوجهـا . 

فإن كنت أنت الـوالـدة تطلبيــن الرجل الغني فأنك لا تأتين بنفع ، بل تجلبين الضرر لابنتك ، لأنك تجعلينها أمة في بيته لا سيدة . فالحلي الذهبية لا تجلب لها المسرات بقدر الأكدار التي يسببها لها العبودية . فالأجدر ألا تطلبي هذا بل اطلبي من يوافق حالتك ، أو من كان أفقر منك لا أغنى . هذا أن كنت تريدين إعطاء ابنتك إلى زوج لا إلى سيد . وعندما تجدين كما الأخلاق في ذلك الرجل ، وترغبين في تزويجها منه ، نادي المسيح ليكون حاضراً في هذا الزواج ، لا بعده ، لأن الزواج بمثل وجوده السري في الكنيـسة . 

لا تتجولـي في البيوت ولا تجمعي أنواع الملابـس وغيرها ، فليس الزواج معرضاً لذلك . ولا تخرجي بابنتك بموكب حافل ، بـل زيني البيت ، وأدعي الجيران والأصحاب والأقـارب ومن تثقين بأخلاقهم الطيبة ، بـل وأستدعي المسيح أولاً . وهل تعلمين كيف تستدعيه ؟ إنه قال من فمه العزيـز : " بـمـا أنـكم فعلتمـوه بـأحـد أخـوتـي هـؤلاء الصغار فـقـد فعلتمـوه بـي" ( مـتى 40:25 ). 

لا تفكري بأن إستدعاء الفقراء لأجل المسيح عمل مكروه . إستدعاء الفقراء يسبب الغنى . ولا تزيني العروس بالحلي الذهبية بل بالوداعة والحشمة . إلزميها أن تلبس ثوباً بسيطاً عادياً وزينيها بالخجل والحياء قليلاً عوضاً عن الحلي الذهبية ، وعلميها ألا تهتم لهـا . اجعلي المكان خالياً من الضوضاء والإضطراب ودعي الحضور يستدعون العريس لكي يـأخذ الصبيـة . 

وأنـت أيتهـا الصبية صـلـي حينمـا تفتـشين عـن الـزواج . سـلـمي أمـرك إلى الله وهـو يـجـزيـك خـيراً لثقتـك بـه . عـلـيـك أن تتبعي قـاعـديـن : أن تسلمي أمـرك للـه وتفتشي حسب مرضاته عن رجل أديـب صـالـــــح . 



أتمنى من كل إمرأة أن تستفيد من هذه النصائح عند إختيار العربس لإبنتها 


منقول​


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*

*ههههههههههه*
*مع انى مو بعتقد بهيك خالص بها الايام*
*بس ياريت فعلا لو ها الكلام يوصل لعقول الاهالى ويفهموة ويقدروة *
*موضوع جميل يا كاندى ميرسى بجد *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*

عارفه يا كاندى عندنا اتنين خدام ارتبطو بعض بعد الخطوبة راحو الجمعية اللى بخدم فيها بدل النادى وترانيم وجو رهيب فى الفرح الزفة مكنتش زى اى زفة كانت الحان يعنى فظاع فعلا ​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *مع انى مو بعتقد بهيك خالص بها الايام*
> *بس ياريت فعلا لو ها الكلام يوصل لعقول الاهالى ويفهموة ويقدروة *
> *موضوع جميل يا كاندى ميرسى بجد *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



فى اهالى بتتفهم الامور

وفى اهالى لا

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



ميرنا قال:


> عارفه يا كاندى عندنا اتنين خدام ارتبطو بعض بعد الخطوبة راحو الجمعية اللى بخدم فيها بدل النادى وترانيم وجو رهيب فى الفرح الزفة مكنتش زى اى زفة كانت الحان يعنى فظاع فعلا ​



اول مره اسمع كده

اكيد كانت جميله اوى

عقبالك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



candy shop قال:


> اول مره اسمع كده​
> 
> اكيد كانت جميله اوى​
> 
> عقبالك يا حبيبتى​


 
بدائو من اول الشارع للشقة الحان فرايحى كانت رهيبة ​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*

نصائح جميلة كاندى
ولكن صعب تحقيقها فهى ليلة واحدة فى العمر
والعروسة تلبس اجمل فستان فرح والعريس اشيك بدلة
وحلاوتها فى هيصتها وسط اصدقائهم واقاربهم
وليكن ما للة للة وما لقيصر لقيصر
وعامة انا حضرت فرح زى ما بتقول ميرنا
وحسيت انى فى ميتم ملل ما بعدة ملل
المهم الاختيار الصح وليس عيبا فى غنى اوفقير
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



ميرنا قال:


> بدائو من اول الشارع للشقة الحان فرايحى كانت رهيبة ​



طبعا مش اى حد يقبل كده الا اذا كانوا متفقين​


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



وليم تل قال:


> نصائح جميلة كاندى
> ولكن صعب تحقيقها فهى ليلة واحدة فى العمر
> والعروسة تلبس اجمل فستان فرح والعريس اشيك بدلة
> وحلاوتها فى هيصتها وسط اصدقائهم واقاربهم
> ...



بص يا وليم لو هما متفقين يبقى مش صعب تحقيقها

طبعا ليله العمر لازم العروسه تلبس الفستان الابيض

وحواليها الاهل والاقارب والاصدقاء

لكن كمان فى ناس كتير بتحب الجواز الكنسى

اللى هو بعد الفرح كل واخد يروح دير

ينعى عايزه اقولك مش كل الناس زى بعضها​


----------



## ميرنا (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



وليم تل قال:


> نصائح جميلة كاندى
> 
> ولكن صعب تحقيقها فهى ليلة واحدة فى العمر
> والعروسة تلبس اجمل فستان فرح والعريس اشيك بدلة
> ...


ملل طب اجرى يبنى ده جو روحى رهيب ومش اى حد يعملها ​


----------



## ميرنا (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



candy shop قال:


> بص يا وليم لو هما متفقين يبقى مش صعب تحقيقها​
> 
> طبعا ليله العمر لازم العروسه تلبس الفستان الابيض​
> وحواليها الاهل والاقارب والاصدقاء​
> ...


حلوة بعدها كل واحد يروح الدير تصدقى فكرة يا نون​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*

اعتقد فكرة الزواج الكنسى احسن من الزواج التقليدي
بيبقى حوليك الناس اللى بتحبهم وبيحبوك وفى جو روحانى جميل
زواج كلاسيكي رمانسى روحانى هادىء


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



candy shop قال:


> بص يا وليم لو هما متفقين يبقى مش صعب تحقيقها
> 
> طبعا ليله العمر لازم العروسه تلبس الفستان الابيض
> 
> ...


مش معقول كاندى
يوم الفرح يروحوا الدير طيب ما يروحوا فى الخطوبة 
ليأخذوا بركة الدير او حتى بعد الفرح بأسبوع
لكن ليلتها جمالها فى الاكليل الروحانى المقدس
بعدها الى اى قاعة او فندق يهيصوا ويفرفشوا
دى ليلة فى العمر لا تتكرر
وما تسمعيش كلام ميرنا كلكعة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى بخيلة وعايزة توفر وتعملها هس هس فى مضيفة الكنيسة
ومش بعيد بدل ما يوزعوا ملبس يوزعوا قهوة سادة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*

وانا مالى انا هوفر ليه الفرح مش عليا يا زكى  
انا كلكعه رو الهى تتجوز واخلص منك اشر دعوه ادعيها عليك ​


----------



## i'm christian (28 مايو 2008)

*هاى يا جماعه
على فكره انا اعرف خادم عندنا فى الكنيسه
بعد ما عمل الاكليل فى الكنيسه " الساعه 10 الصبح "
اخد مراته وراح مكان زى دير وقعدوا 3 ايام فى صلاه
زى ما ربنا وصى طوبيا

واعرف ناس تانى كانوا عاملين كل يوم دى جي وهيصه
من قبل الفرح باسبوع

المهم انى شايفه ان ده على حسب العروسه والعريس
اللى ينفع معايا مش بالضروره ينفع مع غيري

بس فيه حاجه انا متأكده انها تنفع مع الكل
اننا نبدأ حياتنا مع ربنا بجد ونخليه هو اللى يبني البيت
سواء بفرح فى قاعه
او بفرح فى دير

ده رأيي الشخصى
تقبلوا مرورى   :36_3_11:​*


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



i'm christian قال:


> *هاى يا جماعه​*
> *على فكره انا اعرف خادم عندنا فى الكنيسه*
> *بعد ما عمل الاكليل فى الكنيسه " الساعه 10 الصبح "*
> *اخد مراته وراح مكان زى دير وقعدوا 3 ايام فى صلاه*
> ...


اتفضل يا حج وليم بتتريق عليا مش عاجبك الزفة تكون الحان اهم اترهبنوا بعد الاكليل بس انا اول مرة اسمعها دى ​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



> وانا مالى انا هوفر ليه الفرح مش عليا يا زكى
> انا كلكعه رو الهى تتجوز واخلص منك اشر دعوه ادعيها عليك


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
انتى زى العسل يا ميرنا


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



ميرنا قال:


> وانا مالى انا هوفر ليه الفرح مش عليا يا زكى
> انا كلكعه رو الهى تتجوز واخلص منك اشر دعوه ادعيها عليك ​


على فكرة انا وليم مش زكى 
ميرنا
وبعدين اكيد البية حا يكون زيك جلدة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين انا عنوس يعنى قاعدلك قاعدلك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



وليم تل قال:


> على فكرة انا وليم مش زكى
> 
> ميرنا
> وبعدين اكيد البية حا يكون زيك جلدة
> ...


 
مكنتش اعرف يا زكى :t30:
لا لسه معرفش البيه بس اشوف وشه هكيسه على طول 30:
طبعا مش هتلاقيها دى الله يكون فى عونها :t30:​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> انتى زى العسل يا ميرنا


عجبتك قوى يا باشا
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس من ناحية ان ميرنا 
 زى العسل بالطبع اكيد
بس عسل اسود
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



ميرنا قال:


> ملل طب اجرى يبنى ده جو روحى رهيب ومش اى حد يعملها ​



وماله يا ميرنا​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



ميرنا قال:


> حلوة بعدها كل واحد يروح الدير تصدقى فكرة يا نون​



بتحصل كتير 

ده الجواز الكنسى​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> اعتقد فكرة الزواج الكنسى احسن من الزواج التقليدي
> بيبقى حوليك الناس اللى بتحبهم وبيحبوك وفى جو روحانى جميل
> زواج كلاسيكي رمانسى روحانى هادىء



بس مش كل الناس بتعمل كده

او بتحب كده​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



وليم تل قال:


> عجبتك قوى يا باشا
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس من ناحية ان ميرنا
> زى العسل بالطبع اكيد
> ...



ايه يا وليم

بالك بميرنا 

بالراحه عليها

دى وراها كاندى برضه

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



وليم تل قال:


> عجبتك قوى يا باشا​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس من ناحية ان ميرنا
> ...


طب بزمة لفنى فى ورقة سلوفان ونخلص :t30:​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



candy shop قال:


> ايه يا وليم​
> 
> بالك بميرنا ​
> بالراحه عليها​
> ...


 
معلش يا نون سماح انا فاهمة قصده ​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



candy shop قال:


> ايه يا وليم
> 
> بالك بميرنا
> 
> ...


وانا اقدر ازعل كاندى
اوك نحط عليها شوية طحينة تبيض
واهو كلة بثوابة
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



وليم تل قال:


> وانا اقدر ازعل كاندى
> 
> اوك نحط عليها شوية طحينة تبيض
> واهو كلة بثوابة
> ...


 
فكيك يبنى ربنا يحرسك من العين :t30:​


----------



## noraa (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*

بجد  نصائح جميلى بس للاسف  معتقدش ممكن نعمل بيه .انا عندى حد من اقاربى  جوزها شماس وكان متفق ان الحفل  بيق ترانيم  وقاعى مسيحة  فعلا اختار القاعى واول ما ا لعروسة دخلت صلاة وترانيم بس غالبا  نصف ساعة وكل حاجى اتغيرت  شغلوا اغانى ودى جى وبقيت  هيصة


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*

انا لو اتعمل معايا كداا اسيبلهم الفرح وامشى ​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



noraa قال:


> بجد  نصائح جميلى بس للاسف  معتقدش ممكن نعمل بيه .انا عندى حد من اقاربى  جوزها شماس وكان متفق ان الحفل  بيق ترانيم  وقاعى مسيحة  فعلا اختار القاعى واول ما ا لعروسة دخلت صلاة وترانيم بس غالبا  نصف ساعة وكل حاجى اتغيرت  شغلوا اغانى ودى جى وبقيت  هيصة



ده اللى بيقول نص ساعه لربك وباقى اليوم لقلبك

او رضاها شويه ورضى باقى الاهل شويتين​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نـصـائـح للـولـدة بـشـأن انتــــخاب الـعـريس لإبنـتهـا*



ميرنا قال:


> انا لو اتعمل معايا كداا اسيبلهم الفرح وامشى ​



بقى معقول يا ميرنا 

هيبقى خلاص​


----------

